
Joojoo Tablet: Only 90 Preorders (With 15 returned) - SamAtt
http://gizmodo.com/5505724/joojoo-tablet-court-docs-show-90-preorders-and-15-returned
======
SamAtt
Just to add one point to this. Back in February this article was published:
[http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-
bin/blogs/techchron/detail?entry_i...](http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-
bin/blogs/techchron/detail?entry_id=56641)

In it the founder said "Fusion Garage will beat Apple to market and will
benefit from the awareness Apple brings with its iPad. Orders and inquiries,
he said, have gone up since the Apple announcement."

But if you look at these documents they give the sales for Dec '09 ($0), Jan
'09 ($37,858) and Feb '09 ($6,257). The iPad was announced on Jan. 27, 2010.
So it looks to me like the iPad effectively killed the Joojoo's sales.

